# Towbars



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

I seem to be hogging the forum recently - apologies for that. I have a tow bar question.

We have a motorhome (or will have, when we pick it up on Thursday), which has a towbar fitted, and attached to this is a Hydra-Trail for a motorbike. Now, I know there are other issues with registration of a RHD vehicle but I am confused about this specific one. I've read about additional documentation, statements that it's factory-fitted, whatever that might mean, classification by the DVLA. Can anyone shed any light on this?

As regard the other issues over reregistration we thing we might slink through as it's a French van with the habitation door on the opposite side to that installed on British vans.

I am becoming surprised that any Brits or Irish have managed to move to Spain, never mind half a million. It's not easy, is it?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

meetloaf said:


> I seem to be hogging the forum recently - apologies for that. I have a tow bar question.
> 
> We have a motorhome (or will have, when we pick it up on Thursday), which has a towbar fitted, and attached to this is a Hydra-Trail for a motorbike. Now, I know there are other issues with registration of a RHD vehicle but I am confused about this specific one. I've read about additional documentation, statements that it's factory-fitted, whatever that might mean, classification by the DVLA. Can anyone shed any light on this?
> 
> ...


Maybe this will help
Frequently Asked Questions.

Not sure how accurate this is, but its coming from an inport specialist so they should (in theory) know that they are saying… heres the clip…

*My vehicle has a tow bar; is this OK?*

Answer: Where a car was owned prior to moving to Spain and is therefore re-registered under the "Change of Residence" regime, tow bars are perfectly acceptable as long as the data plate showing European Conformity is still in place. This is a small plate that may be found anywhere on the tow bar mechanism and can be made of metal or plastic.
Where a car has been purchased after coming to Spain, then the tow bar must not only show the data plate but must be included on the vehicle Certificate of Conformity.
Where the above criteria cannot be met, the tow bar has to be removed in its entirety before the ITV inspection. We can guide you through the process of having the tow bar legally fitted and added to the car documents once the car becomes Spanish as well as having it removed before inspection.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

We have a tow bar or our imported RHD car. We needed to EU plate and also a "ficha tecnica" from an engineer.
Once this was done it sailed through the ITV and was legal.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Maybe this will help
> Frequently Asked Questions.
> 
> Not sure how accurate this is, but its coming from an inport specialist so they should (in theory) know that they are saying… heres the clip…
> ...


So why don't Renault -France fit data plates to their tow-bars ?
Friends had one fitted recently before their move to Spain. Nearly had to take the whole lot off as R-F don't fit plates ! It was only the fact that they had the invoice showing it was fitted 2 weeks earlier that eventually got it passed.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a factory fitted towbar on my RangeRover, It has no plate. It is mentioned on the Fisher Tecnica along with the running boards and bullbar, they do not have plates either. It has never been queried in 12 years. As long as anything is on the documentation for the vehicle from registration it will be OK, if it falls off or you remove it then the documentation has to be altered the same way if you add something, quite logical really.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Unless the Tow bar is specifically mentioned on the technical details / log book, then you would be better off totally removing it and getting one refitted (with all the correct paperwork) when you are here in Spain


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

lol. situation normal. Everyone has a different experience. I'll chase up plates and see what the sitation is as we're picking up the van (with towbar) today. As always - thanks everyone.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

*Caution*

I know that the OP is planning to pull a trailer with a moto aboard but this thread may well get read by others.

Before anyone thinks of doing what a number of people from continental northern Europe do - towing a car on an "A" frame behind a motorhome/caravanette - you should be aware that it is illegal in Spain!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

meetloaf said:


> I seem to be hogging the forum recently - apologies for that. I have a tow bar question.
> 
> We have a motorhome (or will have, when we pick it up on Thursday), which has a towbar fitted, and attached to this is a Hydra-Trail for a motorbike. Now, I know there are other issues with registration of a RHD vehicle but I am confused about this specific one. I've read about additional documentation, statements that it's factory-fitted, whatever that might mean, classification by the DVLA. Can anyone shed any light on this?
> 
> ...


The personnel access door is less of an issue with regard to replating to Spanish but RHD is a definite no-no. It is the same with a van, if your vision from the driving seat is less than it would be with a LHD vehicle (i.e. you cannot see something that is on your off-side but outside the mirror view) then it is a no-go.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> I am becoming surprised that any Brits or Irish have managed to move to Spain, never mind half a million. It's not easy, is it?


Nowadays its fairly easy, but a good deal harder going back a few years before forums like this.

1 .... Ask a question or search.
2 .... Study the replies & select the definitive answers, or consensus.
3 .... Follow that advice !

4..... Or do the exact opposite (many do)


----------



## cyrus renfrew (Feb 28, 2018)

andmac said:


> We have a tow bar or our imported RHD car. We needed to EU plate and also a "ficha tecnica" from an engineer.
> Once this was done it sailed through the ITV and was legal.


I have purchased a RHD car after already being in Spain for two years. I purchased a "Tow Sure" bar that has EU conformity. Will it be likely that this will have to be removed and destroyed (as I guess not much other use)? Many thanks


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

cyrus renfrew said:


> I have purchased a RHD car after already being in Spain for two years. I purchased a "Tow Sure" bar that has EU conformity. Will it be likely that this will have to be removed and destroyed (as I guess not much other use)? Many thanks


You need to give us a bit more information:

You have been in Spain for two years? Or the RHD car has been here for 2 years?

Is the RHD car on Spanish plates?

Where did you get the towbar from? 

Who fitted it?


----------



## cyrus renfrew (Feb 28, 2018)

I do not recall being on a forum before and was very surprised by the fast response! Thank you.

I have been in Spain three years 1.5 for less than 6 months 1.5 for full time got my residencia less than a year ago.

The RHD car was driven here by mean and on UK plates and awaiting matriculation (a process I have done before , but need to save a little for the 1200 to use a service to facilitate).

The towbar was fitted by Towbex LTD . I believe them to be NTTA Approved.

I chose a high spec model (420 pounds and would hate to see it in the trash).

It says it is REG.55 European type approved.

It was also fitted by towbex and is still under warranty (which I doubt means much).

Thank you over and out


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok, so. It seems that you have sufficient paperwork to prove that the towbar was fitted in the UK, conforms to EC standards and was on the car when you brought it here.

So the only thing you need to do is make sure that the first ITV (on which they base the data for the Spanish Ficha Técnica) includes the fact that it is present and records the correct details (usually just the manufacturer).

If it is not on the Ficha when they produce it upon issuing Spanish plates you may get hell to add it later (mehcanics certificates / homologation papers etc), so don't be afraid to look and check, things have been missed before! But as you are, you should be fine.


----------



## cyrus renfrew (Feb 28, 2018)

Once again Over&Out you have been fast and helpful and I really appreciate this. I have been hearing all sorts of Horror stories. 

It has been my dream to have a caravan out here for ages I pulled the Van over this time (hence the need for the tow bar).

I do not know where to begin registering my UK Caravan can you offer any advice on this ?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Never done caravans I'm afraid.

But in your situation I would be looking up local clubs to help, there must be some around and its a good way to socialize!!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola, 
Caravans can be a nightmare as they have to be type tested; if they are not then they have to go through a special process in either Barcelona or Madrid and the cost i believe to be more than 3,000€ and that was a few years ago 

Davexf


----------

